# Жесткие и Полужесткие Корсеты - Где изготовить?



## Alex74 (19 Янв 2007)

Всем доброго времени суток!!
Кто может помочь с поиском нормального места для заказа полужесткого/жесткого корсета.

Также есть факультативный вопрос - на диски L5-S1 корсеты в принципе изготовляются?

Если кто уже имел опыт заказа индивидуальных корсетов и может поделится впечатлением, буду весьма благодарен..
Всем заранее спасибо и Здоровья!.


----------



## Анатолий (19 Янв 2007)

Здравствуйте.
Вы можете описать Вашу проблему, что беспокоит.
Какое обследование проводилось и какой поставлен диагноз.


----------



## Alex74 (19 Янв 2007)

Здравствуйте Анатолий, 
Вашу клинику я признаюсь честно, посетил в первую очередь.
Инициалы врача с которым мне довелось общаться вам к сожалению не предоставлю.
На узи, второе обследование после рентгена, было выявленно, что грыжи нет но есть протрузия, около 5 мм, надо уточнить МРТ.
Врач сказал что не смертельно, но гарантии то что лечение поможет дать не может, за что я на самом деле благодарен. Это было три месяца назад.

... с того момента успел активно попрыгать на трех концерта (в качестве слушателя), провести на стуле раза четыре затяжной 40-часовой рабочий день , научился хорошо плавать  - но в целом ощущения хреновые, поскольку не дают концентрироваться на работе.

Обезболивающие категорически пока не приемлю ни в какой форме.

Операцию пойду делать только когда реально что-нибудь начнет отказывать.

...неделю назад МРТ показало что протрузия L5-S1 3мм наружу, но всей шириной диска, с защимлением спинного мозга (палец на ноге температуру не чувствует) плюс узлы шморля L2 L3 L4 ((всю сеть изрыл, так четкого ответа чем эти узлы грозят так и не нашел,,, скоро в библиотеку пойду).

За последние 27 лет доводилось мучать свой позвонок 
1//дзю/до, 
2//штангой, 
3//сидячей работой, 
4//и изредким легким участием в личных стройках в холодную погоду,, что меня и добило,,,, что может и не плохо , поскольку в противном случае лет через пять я бы сам все диски приседаниями добил бы.

Основная проблема - не могу спокойно сидеть в офисе - устал от постоянного подбора не зудящего положения..и поддержания спины в пружинящем состоянии.

Добавлено через 2 часа 24 минуты 
Вот поэтому и ищу теперь корсеты..

Добавлено через 2 часа 56 минут 
Хотя возвращаясь опять же к вашей клинике не могу не отметить общий весьма высокий профессиональный уровень людей с которыми довелось непродолжительно общаться. И в целом , ваши коллеги мне не отказали в лечении, они просто честно предупредили что это может быть весьма затяжным. (((как я уже понял, до победного финала


----------



## Анатолий (19 Янв 2007)

Спасибо за подробную информацию.
Опишите, состояние на данный момент, что беспокоит, какие боли и где.
Протрузия – это выпячивание в позвоночный канал элементов фиброзного кольца межпозвоночного диска без нарушения целостности.

Грыжа Шморля – это протрузия  пульпозного ядра диска в тело позвонка через его горизонтальную замыкательную пластину. ( как правело они не дают болезненных ощущений).

Мы не всем рекомендуем корсеты. Только тем, у кого болевой синдром, и при длительных поездках на большие расстояния.

В Вашем возрасте необходимо создать свой мышечный корсет, путем выполнения гимнастических упражнений, показанных при  протрузии в поясничном отделе позвоночника. На консультации доктор должен был объяснить Вам, и предложить курс лечения, + курс ЛФК.


----------



## Alex74 (19 Янв 2007)

Также спасибо и Вам за детальное описание,,
но по прежнему стоит вопрос касательно определений
-УЗЕЛ Шморля
-ГРЫЖА Шморля
-- это одно и то же????

Касательно мышечного корсета:
-изначально по комплекции эндоморф (жировой ткани нет практически вообще)
-заниматься очень плотно начал лет в 14 , после чего не останавливался, занимаясь только тяжелыми нагрузками, перед срывом без проблемы приседал 105кг (сейчас мне 28), становую тягу предпочитал не делать, иногда бегал в зал на татами..
-Вешу я всего 75-80кг, и то только благодаря каждо-недельному усиленному спорту. В годы, когда я занимался диссертацией и спортом не занимался, я весил 65кг, при росте 180 - это мой генофонд, который признаюсь вам менять очень тяжело. 

И вы уже чевертый врач который говорит мне, что надо укреплять мышечный карсет - понимаете, что в данном свете это звучит немного как ИЗДЕВАТЕЛЬСТВО. Теперь он у меня только уменьшаться может.

И пик формы у меня был как раз, когда я спину сорвал...с голой спиной перемещать в течении двадцати минут 50 килограмовые предметы,, если бы не +5 градусов, то я думаю даже бы ничего и не произошло,,, по глупости конечно, но это уже не тема для обсуждения.

С парашютом прыгать нельзя, зато с тарзанкой еще можно)

Добавлено через 8 минут 
По поводу курса лечения, мне он предложен был, только чесно было сказано, что определить, когда это поможет - невозможно. Поэтому понятно, что поскольку теперь с этим я буду боротся ближайшие лет 50, тратить даже по 20т.р. в месяц на это нецелесообразно.

....в качестве упражнений - плаваю почти каждый день по 2 км., вишу головой вниз, балтаюсь на турниках и на брусьях головой вверх (видимо подсознательно скоро буду готов стать безногим РУСАЛОМ)),,, и еще мне ваш врач на сеансе посоветовал хорошее упражнение - лежа на животе с подьемом рук и ног - очень утомительное - но иногда делаю....

...но главная мука сидения в офисе, спустя три месяца, остается без изменений - даже кресло поменял...

Именно поэтому вместо работы здесь по форуму и бегаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2007)

1. Общие положения по проблемам нахождения в офисе (банально, но проверьте):

http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati...nogo-rabochego

2. Как вариант кресла:
http://www.paster.spb.ru/chear.htm

А вот еще от Ell

http://www.falto.ru/bearing.html

3. Сюда же подходит поясничная подушка фирмы "Норма"

4. И всё же, главный вариант, натренировать спину, чтобы ей было всё равно как Вы сидите.
 Натренировать - это не только, создать мышечную массу, но и *натренировать стереотип движений* с минимальным использованием пораженного позвончного двигательного сегмента. Не наклон, а приседание. Если наклон, то правильное выпрямление. Если тренировка брюшного пресса, то короткими движениями, без участия глубоких мышц спины. Если тренировка мышц спины, то с пола или на станке, то опора животом выше пупка. Больше каланеника, пилатеса, йоги.

5. Да и к мануалисту в Вашем состоянии, надо ходить раз в 2-3 месяца.

6. Главное условие - дать успокоиться пораженному дику и суставам на этом уровне. Тут как раз излишние упражнения -минус.
7. Корсет - посмотрите фирма НОРМА. В наличии они есть, а фото нет. Посмотрите ОРТО, всё почти одинаково. И где-то на форуме есть почти всё про корсеты

Добавлено через 10 минут 
Нашёл.

При грыже диска пояса и корсеты могут применяться различные:
1. Для защиты от холода. Обычно это х/б или шерстяная ткань плотно прилегающая к телу. Сюда же относятся все виды паясов из шести и меха животных. Время носки - постоянно в холодное время года.
2. Для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Время регулируется временем работы. (на конвеере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем).
3. Для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли (ясно, что лежать без пояса)
4. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения  с магнитами, с электровоздействием, с парафином, с растяжением позвонков и т.д.


----------



## Вита (19 Янв 2007)

Не знаю! НЕ СЛЫШАЛА!


----------



## Ell (20 Янв 2007)

*lavrss*, я пользуюсь американским корсетом с 6 ребрами жесткости уже 10 лет. Конечно же, не постоянно. Изначально мне был выписан данный корсет после операции на L5-S1. После восстановления продолжала его носить при нагрузках или когда нужно было очень долго сидеть. Поскольку сейчас есть проблемы, то корсет меня спасает. Но не более 3-х часов в день ношу.
Сейчас ассортимент корсетов просто огромный. 
Поизучайте, возможно, подберете удобную для Вас модель:

http://www.poyasnica.ru/poyas_korset.0.0.htm

http://steportho.ru/catalog/spina.html


----------



## Alex74 (22 Янв 2007)

Ell и Гос.Ступин - огромное вам спасибо, сегодня же после работы приступлю к изучению ссылок и материалов, на них предлагаемых.

Результаты после апробирования обязательно здесь опубликую.


----------



## Alex74 (2 Фев 2007)

смотрел я их расматривал, и понял что старый добрый тяжелоатлетический кожанный пояс с толщиной кожи 7 мм с мягким уплотнением на пояснице до 3см, (высотой пояса 17 см) - самый правильный карсет, который сейчас под свитером и таскаю....

А для утепления поясницы откапал дома спортивный LP Support шириной 30см с пластинами на спине - он и есть практически этот самый карсет представленный на этих сайтах....

....а я то думал там что-то специальное....
ЭЛЛ, спасибо большое человеческое за ссылки, какой-нибудь карсетик там все-равно закажу , ((тогда напишу различия между спорт-суппортом и мед-суппортом - самому интересно))


СТУЛЬЯ:

http://www.paster.spb.ru/chear.htm - стул конечно замечательный но скорее подойдет из-за внешнего вида для использования дома...

http://www.falto.ru/bearing.html - хорошо, но все по домашнему конечно...

Добавлено через 27 минут 
немного футуристики:
http://www.anthro.com/cpage.aspx?pid=220

http://avelon.ru/detail_6004.htm - тут подвижная секция под поясницу хорошая

http://www.yoursoft.ru/showoneproduct.php?Code=CH-990ASX&class=hard - тоже неплохо наверное

http://www.all4office.ru/show_good.php?idtov=11201&PHPSESSID=297a27e38d477bc7c4c5afdfb04d1d38

http://andre5555.narod.ru/photoalbum_35.html - а вот это наиболее интересно (похож на ваш деревянный)


----------



## Ell (3 Фев 2007)

http://apteka.popmed.ru/customer/pr...?XCARTSESSID=ce85699f944b852ce0c61328111f0775

Я, практически, такой 10 лет уже ношу. Единственное, ребра жесткости пластиковые. Довольна.


----------



## Викча (29 Июн 2009)

Ell написал(а):


> *lavrss*, я пользуюсь американским корсетом с 6 ребрами жесткости уже 10 лет. Конечно же, не постоянно. Изначально мне был выписан данный корсет после операции на L5-S1. После восстановления продолжала его носить при нагрузках или когда нужно было очень долго сидеть. Поскольку сейчас есть проблемы, то корсет меня спасает. Но не более 3-х часов в день ношу.
> Сейчас ассортимент корсетов просто огромный.
> Поизучайте, возможно, подберете удобную для Вас модель:
> 
> ...



Мне бы хотелось узнать, как это "корсет с 6 ребрами жесткости"? Я носила просто жесткий корсет. Так же хотелось бы узнать Ваше состояние после операции, если я правильно поняла то, о чем Вы здесь пишите...


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2009)

Викча, Вы рассмотрите картинки, там поймете всё о ребрах жесткости. Вставки такие, по спине и бокам.
Что касается операции. Было это еще в январе 1997 года
В настоящее время ни в чем себе не отказываю, вплоть до парашютов, сноуборда и т.п.


----------

